# Literally dialing in your gut transit times with Hempseed Oil..



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Another discovery I have made is an incredible result in controlling my gut transit time with hempseed oil (organic cold pressed). I have struggled for a year trying to find a natural way to keep things in my gut moving fast enough (I tend to get slow no matter what). When stable, I typically go toilet every day but stools would still be on the dry hard side. That being said when I used to eat the wrong thing they would be on the way loose side, either way poor quality. I've made huge strides recently with digestive enzymes as seen in my other post here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/164250-astonishing-results-from-a-specific-brand-of-digestive-enzymes-im-practically-in-shock/

Anyway, I was still searching for ways to improve stool quality and transit time. Hemp interests me due to the cannabanoids in hemp seed/oil. These cannabanoids are showing to increase and improve cell communication in the body (gut/mind connection blamed for IBS ring a bell?). I went on the assumption that cannabanoids might aid the gut mind communication pathways. My first experiment was with hempseed flour. I got up to 50gms a day for 2 weeks but ultimately the seed husk proved to irritating to my gut. That being said my transit time was fantastic when using the hempseed flour, if not slightly too fast. Hmm, might be on to something. So... I stopped with the hempseed flour for several days. This resulted in my transit slowing down again and usual daily bowel movement but dry stools. Now, some may say it was the fiber in the hempseed that increased my transit time but such fiber never improves my transit (I've tried everything from chia, psyllium, flax etc without results like that) -so some other mechanism was at play (cannabanoids perhaps). I then decided to attempt getting the cannabanoids via hempseed oil, that it could be far less irritating but still deliver the compounds. I've been on the oil now for 4 days and it is working wonderfully. You can actually dial in your transit time with this oil. My first two days I went on 2 tablespoons (15mls) a day -15mls lunch, 15mls dinner. I had bowel movements each following day, stools slightly too soft for my liking (but wow, things are movin!). So I dialed back to 1.5 tablespoons a day for the last 2 days and stools are perfect type 4. On a side note I have tried other oils as well without such results (olive, avacado, chia, etc)

For those with IBS-C I highly recommend quality hempseed oil to manipulate your transit times. I feel the cannabanoids in hempseed oil are playing some role here with the mind-gut connection. Individual dosage will vary, you will probably want to start with 1 tablespoon at dinner for a couple of days, if no results add up to a total of 3 tablespoons 3x a day. I believe you will start to see your bowels moving within a week.

Just posting this as it may help others. One note of caution, if your company drug tests some of the cannabanoids in the oil could generate a false positive. You might need to discuss with your management that you are adding hempseed oil to your diet.

Good luck!

Update:

a great study on hempseed oil: http://www.extsoilcrop.colostate.edu/CropVar/documents/oilseeds/alternative_oil/potential_of_hemp_seed_oil.pdf


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your post! I have heard so much about the benefits of flax but they destroy my stomach and cause a lot of pain. Even after consuming ground flax, I seem to have pain and feel no benefit.

What is the difference between flaxseed oil and hempseed oil, do you know? Which one is better do you think?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Have a look into hemp seed oil benefits on google. It is hugely powerful stuff (some say the most beneficial substance a human can consume). Flax will not have any cannabanoid compounds in it which are unique to hemp. I tend to avoid all seeds and nuts now, something about them just irritates my gut, but I seem phenomenal with hemp seed oil, it has also been calming for me and mood lifting


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

a great study on hempseed oil: http://www.extsoilcrop.colostate.edu/CropVar/documents/oilseeds/alternative_oil/potential_of_hemp_seed_oil.pdf


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for this info! I am not having much luck with bulk fibers and a lot of them seem to irritate my gut so I'd like to give something else a try. Hemp seed oil sound perfect!


----------

